# Difference between ADF and ACF



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

The local pet rescue has a frog for adoption...how do I know the difference between a dwarf frog and clawed frog? They don't know what he is...

He's albino


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If he's albino he's and ACF. ADFs are not albino... 

here's a link on how to tell them apart: 
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawedordwarf.html


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

a dwarf ACF? Are these compatible with Bettas?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

African dwarf frogs? They are different from ACFs and not just a little version of them. 

African DWARF frogs are compatible with bettas.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

apparently there are also dwarfed african clawed frogs as well from what ive been reading...


----------

